# Uplink Activity for the Week of 11-16-5 .....



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ADDEDs not available:
(At the time of this post, no new transponders on Rainbow 1 were indicating a signal)

141 ESPND, ESPND REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

408 FOXW2 ADDED TO Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w (This one is available)

411 FOXW2 MOVED FROM Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 25 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

742 TVCI ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9425 ES2HD ADDED TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9473 WSPOR ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9473 WSPOR ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9475 TORQ ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9475 TORQ ADDED TO Tp 3 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9477 TRESR ADDED TO Tp 9 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9477 TRESR ADDED TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9485 KNGFU ADDED TO Tp 11 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9485 KNGFU ADDED TO Tp 11 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9486 LAB ADDED TO Tp 11 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9486 LAB ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9487 CODA ADDED TO Tp 11 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9487 CODA ADDED TO Tp 23 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9488 RENEW ADDED TO Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9488 RENEW ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9489 WORLD ADDED TO Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9489 WORLD ADDED TO Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9492 COSMC ADDED TO Tp 13 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9492 COSMC ADDED TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9493 GAMEP ADDED TO Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9493 GAMEP ADDED TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9494 SIZZL ADDED TO Tp 15 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9494 SIZZL ADDED TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9936 MP2E1 ADDED TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9937 MP2E2 ADDED TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9938 MP2E3 ADDED TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9939 MP2E4 ADDED TO Tp 19 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

19106 CATV2, REMOVED FROM Tp 26 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

190 FOX Reality TV became available

812 AMDES is in Free Preview at 121w.

982 Holiday Music is now available.

411 FSN West 2 moved to 110 ConUS
408 FSN West 2 started on the 119 Spotbeam so that those without 110 are covered.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Whoo! Thanks, John! The second Voom suite of channels (11) AND ESPN2 HD!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

JohnH said:


> ...
> 
> 9936 MP2E1 ADDED TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w
> 
> ...


Hmm, East coast networks in HD?


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Are the additional voom feeds and espn2 8psk Turbo? The last release L282 of 942 added turbo 8psk, don't know if any of the other HD receivers can do it...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info John....

"742 TVCI ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w" - Any info in the EPG on which country this ethnic one will belong to? (I am not there currently to check for myself)

Thanks again


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

sampatterson said:


> Are the additional voom feeds and espn2 8psk Turbo? The last release L282 of 942 added turbo 8psk, don't know if any of the other HD receivers can do it...


It appears that the new Voom HD channels are in 8PSK Turbo but not sure about the ESPN2 HD.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Interesting... ESPN2 HD on 129 but not duplicated on 61.5? Maybe just testing on 129 and will move to 110/119?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

dishbacker said:


> Interesting... ESPN2 HD on 129 but not duplicated on 61.5? Maybe just testing on 129 and will move to 110/119?


I would not count on it.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Why they heck not? Why is there so much room on 110 if they're not gonna use it? and why is espnu still the only channel on tp19...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Me thinks they going to have a problem if the 6000u will not receive these.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

It wouldn't make sense for ESPN 2 HD to be the bastard HD channel to be exclusive on 129 so why would it NOT be on 110 later? I doubt it'd go on 119 since the other HD Pak channels are on 110, but that's not as far-fetched as it going solo on 129.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BFG said:


> Why they heck not? Why is there so much room on 110 if they're not gonna use it? and why is espnu still the only channel on tp19...


It seems to be a backup spare transponder situation.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I also think that Dish will turn to their Wing birds for the HD Heavy content. Especially now that a majority of the country can be served by 129 and Dish1000. 

ESPN2-HD might be the first major HD channel to stay off of 110/119.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> It wouldn't make sense for ESPN 2 HD to be the bastard HD channel to be exclusive on 129 so why would it NOT be on 110 later? I doubt it'd go on 119 since the other HD Pak channels are on 110, but that's not as far-fetched as it going solo on 129.


Perhaps after EchoStar 10 is fully operational. I sure would not want to wait that long.


----------



## trafter (Dec 11, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> I also think that Dish will turn to their Wing birds for the HD Heavy content. Especially now that a majority of the country can be served by 129 and Dish1000.
> 
> ESPN2-HD might be the first major HD channel to stay off of 110/119.


I will be greatly ticked if ESPN2HD is not available on something other than 129. I have both the 61.5 dish and the normal Dish 500. I will also not be happy if the 6000U is not supported. I'm in the Detroit area and I definitely have a viable alternative these days. I'm just saying...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nice list.

JL


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm still betting that until the Rainbow1 sale closes this year, E* won't make anything available on 61.5 except the VOOM stuff. After that, I think you'll see all the new HD on 61.5 and 129, at least until E10 is available.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

They already got the approval from the FCC and the sale was already set into place on the terms that it is approved, so it's already been closed


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Not according to the E* 10-Q filed with the SEC on Nov. 10th.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

BFG said:


> They already got the approval from the FCC and the sale was already set into place on the terms that it is approved, so it's already been closed


uhh no..its not closed till both sides say its closed...there just arent any (known) remaining legal(government) hurdles to clear


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

If ESPN2HD is going to be on 129, it looks like it may be time for a 1000 for me!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Thanks for the info John....
> 
> "742 TVCI ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w" - Any info in the EPG on which country this ethnic one will belong to? (I am not there currently to check for myself)
> 
> Thanks again


hehe - Looks Russian!!!! (according to EPG's info anyhow)


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

lakebum431 said:


> If ESPN2HD is going to be on 129, it looks like it may be time for a 1000 for me!


I just wish they would turn on the CBS-HD West on 129 so I can swing my 148 dish over....


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Cyclone said:


> I also think that Dish will turn to their Wing birds for the HD Heavy content. Especially now that a majority of the country can be served by 129 and Dish1000.
> 
> ESPN2-HD might be the first major HD channel to stay off of 110/119.


Where do you get this from? Was this announced by DISH or is it from the lack of TP's on 110 until E10 launches like John just mentioned?


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Me thinks they going to have a problem if the 6000u will not receive these.


Reported 6000 spooling new software today. 8.29P

Coincidence?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

mwgiii said:


> Reported 6000 spooling new software today. 8.29P
> 
> Coincidence?


The post says the release date is tomorrow, but no biggy. May be just what I need.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I think that HD channels eat up too much space on the core birds (110/119) for Dish to put too much of their HD lineup on them. With the movements that we have seen on the Wing sats lately. I think that Dish will begin to leverage them more to HD channels, especially HD locals. Still they will always have some HD on the core birds, but putting them on the Wings now will save them from contraints later on when more and more HD channels become available. The core birds would have filled up by then and they'd still have to use the wings.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Thanks for the info John....
> 
> "742 TVCI ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 9 at 121w" - Any info in the EPG on which country this ethnic one will belong to? (I am not there currently to check for myself)
> 
> Thanks again


Dish Logo and Music is reported to be playing on this one...

Google's search indicates and hints though that this TVCI one might be:
www.tvc.ru/tvci - Telechannel TVCI ( Телеканал TVCI )

AKA. Tелеканал ТВЦ - "ТВЦ Международный". (TVCI International.. or something like that anyhow)

I guess it's coming soon! - Cool 

Here is English one actually - http://www.tvc.ru/english/id/010100000020000.html

Looks like it maybe called in English: "Center TV" Channel or something like that


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

why was ESPND removed on 141!!!???


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Has Dish even announced the Dish1000 yet officially? Last word I got from [email protected] was that it hadn't been.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> why was ESPND removed on 141!!!???


It was only there for informational purposes.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> Has Dish even announced the Dish1000 yet officially? Last word I got from [email protected] was that it hadn't been.


There was a picture on the Tech Forum and also was mentioned that VOOM is available there.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Repeat after me...must get MPEG4 receiver...must get MPEG4 receiver...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, we could retrofit our old boxes ! Check this and tell me what Dish model you see there  ?
http://www.conexant.com/servlets/DownloadServlet/102551A.pdf?FileId=1870


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Repeat after me...must get MPEG4 receiver...must get MPEG4 receiver...


You mean my trusty 921 will not work for the new additions. at Dish.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Must release Mpeg4 Content first.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Surely this won't be MPEG 4 only content. If so I'm going to be pissed. I need an MPEG4 DVR before I make the switch. And from the past couple of days, it appears that the availability of that is awhile off.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Surely if ESPN2HD is to remain at 129 it will also have to go to 61.5, wouldn't it? Those of us northeast of DC would really like to get that channel as well. I just don't see Dish not supplying a channel of that magnitude to DMA #1 (NYC).


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Dammit Dish put it on 61.5!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Heck, we don't even see it on 129, yet.  You guys need to learn some patience.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

It could be on 129 just because they have transponders that they can test this turbo 8psk with. They might move it to 110 when they get the 8psk turbo down and can change one of their transponders on that sat to it and use it with other hd channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BFG said:


> It could be on 129 just because they have transponders that they can test this turbo 8psk with. They might move it to 110 when they get the 8psk turbo down and can change one of their transponders on that sat to it and use it with other hd channels


Good reasoning!

JL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BFG said:


> It could be on 129 just because they have transponders that they can test this turbo 8psk with. They might move it to 110 when they get the 8psk turbo down and can change one of their transponders on that sat to it and use it with other hd channels


I was thinking that too... Probably too dangerous to experiment with 110 right now... so they experiment on 129 where none of us can see it... and when it works right, they can flip over some 110 transponders and then put it there as well and then we get a bunch of stuff all at one time.

CBSHD and the Demo channel notwithstanding, most of the original Dish HD moved from 61.5 to 110 about 1 year after I bought my original 61.5 setup... but I left it there and was pleasantly rewarded when they stuck all the Voom stuff there.

The question that hasn't been brought up... When these go live will they just show up and if you have HD Pak you get ESPN2HD, and VoomPak you get the other Voom? Or will it be one of those things you have to call and get them to activate? I'm assuming these are extensions of the existing packages and when they go live, we should just suddenly see them pop into place.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Don't hold your breath - JohnH did post NUMBERS; there are no real content on ALL those transponders. NO signal - no packets. Nada ! Zilch !


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Don't hold your breath - JohnH did post NUMBERS; there are no real content on ALL those transponders. NO signal - no packets. Nada ! Zilch !


Well, there are null packets... :lol:


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

BFG said:


> It could be on 129 just because they have transponders that they can test this turbo 8psk with. They might move it to 110 when they get the 8psk turbo down and can change one of their transponders on that sat to it and use it with other hd channels


There is no evidence of different 8psk modulation at 129 or anywhere else with the recent uplinks. All 8PSK transponders are using a 2/3 FEC. The only way they are gonna cram more onto an existing 8PSK TP would be to reduce the FEC to 3/4, 5/6, or 7/8. (ie 3 out of 4 bits are data bits, etc.. thus a higher %, 75 to 66, of the data is data, not error correction  )

The interesting thing about all the recent activity is the slew of modulations they decided to use. A few new TPs went up as 8PSK, but the rest went up as QPSK with either 3/4 or 5/6 FEC. Verrrry interesting, considering all the HD boxes contain 8psk hardware, so why not use it?? 

As P. Smith has stated, there is only one test of QPSK turbo on 129 currently. The 8PSKs are already "turboed". Although they could change the fec to increase bandwidth..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Those numbers are just placeholders, I wouldn't take it now especially without signal. I should say, at 129W those new transponders are alive, but carry NULL packets and service info, exclude tp27.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I am assuming the NULL packets mean it just gives a channel a name and a number but there is no actual audio/video on the station?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No, null packets are stuffing packets and have a payload of 0s; 
same time the mux have other types of packets: PAT,PMT,SDT,TDT,EIT,CAT,NIT and few others.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is no EPG INFO for the new VOOM channels either. There is EPG INFO for ESPN2 HD and the channel may actually be there.

There are no carriers on the new Rainbow 1 Transponders. So there is no signal period.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

so if there is no signal on Rainbow 1 Transponders, how is it that it appears in your satellite scan? just wondering how that occurs... even with my 2700 I can see the new transponders on 129 being active, even though I dont have a use for it and cant use the station (Which I find odd actually, because the HD transponders in the past, I have never been able to see on 110)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

On 129, the new VOOM video streams are there but they have no video info and they comprise less than 1% of the transponder load. The audio streams are non existant. The modulation on these is standard QPSK. Interesting that these transponders which are on 129w actually have no orbital location info in the system tables.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Told yeah - placeholders .


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

JohnH said:


> On 129, the new VOOM video streams are there but they have no video info and they comprise less than 1% of the transponder load. The audio streams are non existant. The modulation on these is standard QPSK. Interesting that these transponders which are on 129w actually have no orbital location info in the system tables.


I swear they did have 129 in the NIT right when they came up, but changed to 0.

Alebowgm: The reason your 2700 can lock onto the new TPs is because they are using QPSK instead of 8PSK. All recievers can lock qpsk.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> so if there is no signal on Rainbow 1 Transponders, how is it that it appears in your satellite scan? just wondering how that occurs... even with my 2700 I can see the new transponders on 129 being active, even though I dont have a use for it and cant use the station (Which I find odd actually, because the HD transponders in the past, I have never been able to see on 110)


The scan can be taken from any normally configured QPSK transponder in the system. Everyone has the complete NIT and SDT for the system.
Most of the time, I use transponder 1 at 110.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

hokieengineer said:


> I swear they did have 129 in the NIT right when they came up, but changed to 0.


I agree.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

John, with FSNW2 now being uplinked CONUS, for the hockey game I am watching on Centre Ice right now, is it just the new CONUS uplink or are they using one of the SKDL channels? Just wondering how much Dish is wasting bandwith... lol...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> I agree.


I have the NIT in a file as for 10pm EDT from 61.5W with all positions, but now they are 0s for new transponders of 129W. Who need it midnight ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> so if there is no signal on Rainbow 1 Transponders, how is it that it appears in your satellite scan?


JohnH is looking at an index table. Just like the card system in your local library, just because something is in the index does not mean that there is anything on the shelf.

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> John, with FSNW2 now being uplinked CONUS, for the hockey game I am watching on Centre Ice right now, is it just the new CONUS uplink or are they using one of the SKDL channels? Just wondering how much Dish is wasting bandwith... lol...


The Anaheim game is using an SKDL channel, probably because the move had not occurred when the channels were set up at approximately 6:15 AM EST.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BTW: 411 does not show in my Multisport Subscription, yet.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

it isnt in mine either, that is why I am asking. Wondering what Dish was doing... couldnt figure it out.... thanx for clearing that up...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

James Long said:


> JohnH is looking at an index table. Just like the card system in your local library, just because something is in the index does not mean that there is anything on the shelf.
> 
> JL


ah got it... that makes sense now...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Don't hold your breath - JohnH did post NUMBERS; there are no real content on ALL those transponders. NO signal - no packets. Nada ! Zilch !


As in all things... these could be channels that will appear for us tomorrow... or over the weekend... or next week... or a couple of months from now... or next summer... or perhaps never!

History has shown us so far that channels can spring into service with only a day or two notice at most... and others could be in "testing" for months before they materialize or not at all.

So I'm not holding my breath... but I can anticipate altered breathing patterns


----------



## Robert Headley (Oct 15, 2004)

KNGFU ?

Kung Fu?
What is this channel?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Just like what it sounds.  HD Kung Fu movies and shows...mostly cheesy ones too. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm down with the pre 1970 Kung Fu flix.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

JonBlack said:


> I'm down with the pre 1970 Kung Fu flix.


Where is Jason at. I hear he loves this channel too. 

I'm curious myself.

Crossing my fingers until they turn white for ESPN2HD. :hurah:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I just checked 61.5: transponders 9,11,13,15,17,19 turned on; all, exclude 19, some have HD content, tp19 doesn't have video/audio PIDs.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

So Rainbow1 is now being used be Echostar!!!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, they all lock on the 6000.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

JohnH, are those 'null' packets (I believe that was the word used), still there on the new transponders? Or is there actually some 'compelling content' ??? lol...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> JohnH, are those 'null' packets (I believe that was the word used), still there on the new transponders? Or is there actually some 'compelling content' ??? lol...


There has been no report of Null packets as the transponders were not active. Anyway, P. Smith would have better access to the current content on the actual transponders.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ch 742 - TVCI (Russian one) .. at 121 location - it's reported that the content is uplinked / being testing now on this channel ....

Woo-hoo - another Russian one is coming - looks like


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The transponders on 129 now say they are at Orbital Position 129.0

Modulation modes on the new Tps on Rainbow 1 are listed incorrectly in the system tables.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> There has been no report of Null packets as the transponders were not active. Anyway, P. Smith would have better access to the current content on the actual transponders.


So far those new muxes filled by current Voom channels, and tp17 running test channel at low bandwidth. 
Tables doesn't have correct info for prevent using regular receiver from sniffing .


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Is there any hint of a promo for existing customers on a dish 1000 for HD upgrades? Currently thats restricted to 2 dish/locals markets


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like encrypted program content is being loaded on the 129 Tps. Tp 3 is currently QPSK and quite busy with 2 HD channels. 

To the engineers: Tp 3 at 129 does not have SDT info on the PID.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I told them, so you can see they reaction in the table's content .


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

WB Situation Rethink: (as usual ADDEDs not available)

251 WB ADDED TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

252 WB-W ADDED TO Tp 22 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

7619 WCYBD ADDED TO Tp 2 on AMC 15 at 105w

7664 XHRIO ADDED TO Tp 2s6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

8794 KSWB MOVED FROM Tp 3s5 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8800 KSWB, KSWB REMOVED FROM Tp 22 on EchoStar 6 at 110w

8834 WBZL MOVED FROM Tp 3s15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8844 WJAN ADDED TO Tp 3s15 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

8849 WBZL, WBZL REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9305 WTOKD ADDED TO Tp 2 on AMC 15 at 105w

This update might answer some of the WB Distant Network questions.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

So the question is who will qualify for the WB distants? Will grandfathered distant NET subs be able to pick these up? And will it cost another $1.50/channel to add these?

Edit - as JohnH mentions below, these are all TBD as of 11/18/05.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

jrbdmb said:


> So the question is who will qualify for the WB distants? Will grandfathered distant NET subs be able to pick these up? And will it cost another $1.50/channel to add these?


Those questions can not be answered at this time. One would think that if WB is going to get the full distant network treatment that it would have its own qualification parameters the same as ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX. There is no actual info to act upon at this time.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

hopefully if your local market is on Dish but there is not WB, you get it added for free (Like DirecTV does)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

What about if you have a WB but it's on a low power station?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BFG said:


> What about if you have a WB but it's on a low power station?


Hope your address is not grade "B" or better. Or specifics are not known about the way DiSH Network will implement this. Maybe they will negotiate a blanket waiver for this specific incident.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

JohnH said:


> WB Situation Rethink: (as usual ADDEDs not available)
> 
> 7664 XHRIO ADDED TO Tp 2s6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> 
> .


Is that a Mexican Station?? If so does it have an American network affliation??


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

XHRIO-TV in Matamoros, Tamaulipas, Mexico, serving the McAllen, Texas market. It is a FOX affiliate.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Good show.

JL


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Those questions can not be answered at this time. One would think that if WB is going to get the full distant network treatment that it would have its own qualification parameters the same as ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX. There is no actual info to act upon at this time.


There has been alot of speculation on several forums about the authority for offering these channels used by DTV. AFAIK they never made an announcement. So we can only speculate about DISH as well. I suppose though that you might want to find outt he status of DTV subs in your area. It might be a clue. Then again it might bea false one.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Busy Sports Day:

146 ESP2A MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

452 ALT7 MOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 6 at 110w


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

just saw at satelliteguys....

partual copy/paste from the post there:

"FOXP2 gone on 11/30

There is a message on the tv guide on channel 431 that to watch RS coverage tune to channel 412 MSG the Fox pittsburgh coverage coming down on 11/30."


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Was that a direct uplink, or just a mirror?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Was that a direct uplink, or just a mirror?


A mirror.

JL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On TNGTony's Dish Network Channel Chart page ( http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm )


> KSWB on channel 8796 for San Diego which was on spot beam tp 3s5 at 119° has been moved to ConUS tp 16 at 119°
> WBZL on channel 8834 for Miami which was on spot bean tp 3s15 at 119° has been moved to ConUS tp 16 at 119°
> * The question I have is why not just mirror the two channels on tp 16 at 119° the way they do for the rest of the distant network channels?


Moving the channel off of the spotbeams frees space for other channels. Looking at 3s5 ... moving 8796 KSWB creates room for the three LA stations that are left on 148 that could be moved there (a one dish solution for LA!).

It's nice to see the one dish solution stuff coming together.

JL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The question I raised has to do with channels 250 and 251 which have or will have the same content as WBZL and KSWB on their new ConUS slots. But channels 250 and 251 are on 110° and the "locals" with the same content are on 119°. Why not just mirror the 119° versions just like the other 4 networks? That may be the end result, but not at this time.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> The question I raised has to do with channels 250 and 251 which have or will have the same content as WBZL and KSWB on their new ConUS slots. But channels 250 and 251 are on 110° and the "locals" with the same content are on 119°. Why not just mirror the 119° versions just like the other 4 networks? That may be the end result, but not at this time.


I missed the fact that they were on different satellites. Thanks for the clarification.

It is odd that they are wasting space on 110° in that manner.

JL


----------



## my401 (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't quite understand...Are you saying new channels are now available. If so how or what needs to be done to receive them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

my401 said:


> Don't quite understand...Are you saying new channels are now available. If so how or what needs to be done to receive them.


 :welcome_s

The "Uplink Activity" threads on the forum show a lot of pre-release information. Echostar/Dish Network (called E* in the forums) usually uplinks channels in advance of offering them to the public for testing as well as some real test channels that may never be released to the public (the "lets see what happens when ... kind of tests).

JohnH will report if the channels are available to the public (you, if you are an E* subscriber). Currently the new WB network channels at 250 and 251 have not been made available. They have not been discussed by E* yet, so we don't know when they will become available or to whom. But we continue to watch and wait to find out.

JL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

my401,

You may also want to make yourself aquainted with the dish channel chart www.dishchannelchart.com. The channels in red and a (1) on them are up there but not available to subscribers. As James just mentioned, some may never be available, and some are on the launching pad to be released to subscribers in weeks.

See ya
Tony


----------

